

HELIX-RC: Automatically parallelizing complex code with a hand from hardware - jfreeman366
http://blog.skanev.org/2014/06/helix-rc-automatically-parallelizing.html

======
xiphias
wow, so when can I buy a mobile phone with this optimisation in hardware and
software? This means that more slower low energy cores can start to compete
with the current phones.

